# Dane with Allergies



## vannahsa (May 30, 2012)

Hello all! I have two danes, one is a 7 year old female (Angel) and the other is a 1 yr old male (Bandit). Bandit has had allergies his whole life and we have had an allergy test done on him. They told us he is allergic to potatoes, brewers yeast, milk, grass, and juniper trees. He is on an allergy shot regimen which seems to be helping, but we have a lot of problems with his food. We have had him on the 4-Health brand which is manufactured by Diamond for Tractor Supply, but when they recalled the food we switched him to a Diamond Naturals that was not in the "bad batches." That food has the same exact ingredients in it but it made Bandit break out and he was super itchy for days so we switched him back to the 4-Health. He used to eat it with no problem but since the recall he has been very hesitant to eat it. I had to convince him last night and he just stared at me. We don't know what else to feed him because everything we have looked at is potato based that is a "high-end" food. Any ideas on what we could feed him?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Earthborn Holistics Great Plains Feast
Earthborn Holistics Meadow Feast
Innova Prime - all formulas
Nutrisource - all formulas

Link to the best grain free foods. Go through them to find foods that do not contain objectionable ingredients.
Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods

Home cooked and feeding raw would allow you to avoid allergy causing ingredients.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## josif (Oct 2, 2012)

vannahsa said:


> Hello all! I have two danes, one is a 7 year old female (Angel) and the other is a 1 yr old male (Bandit). Bandit has had allergies his whole life and we have had an allergy test done on him. They told us he is allergic to potatoes, brewers yeast, milk, grass, and juniper trees. He is on an allergy shot regimen which seems to be helping, but we have a lot of problems with his food. We have had him on the 4-Health brand which is manufactured by Diamond for Tractor Supply, but when they recalled the food we switched him to a Diamond Naturals that was not in the "bad batches." That food has the same exact ingredients in it but it made Bandit break out and he was super itchy for days so we switched him back to the 4-Health. He used to eat it with no problem but since the recall he has been very hesitant to eat it. I had to convince him last night and he just stared at me. We don't know what else to feed him because everything we have looked at is potato based that is a "high-end" food. Any ideas on what we could feed him?


I have a great Idea for this problem,
there are a famous medicine which contain "loratadin salt" for seasonal and viral allergic.
that is non sedative, and cordic safe to mix this tablet in sugar and milk daily for three days,
this tablet perform its action with in 25minuts..............
Dog treats


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

josif said:


> I have a great Idea for this problem,
> there are a famouce medicin which contain "loratadin salt" for seasonal and viral alergics.
> that is non sedative, and cordic safe to mix this tablet in sugar and milk daily for three days,
> this tablet performe its action with in 25minuts..............


Josif, I believe you are talking about Claratin which is an over the counter antihistamine. It can be given orally without the need to mix it with sugar and milk.

Horizon Legacy uses pea's instead of potatoes. 

Before giving medications, I would focus on a diet change. Since your dog is refusing to eat his food I think thats a great sign that he is telling you there is something wrong with it. Many people here have or are in the same position as you regarding allergies with their dogs. Sometimes a kibble food change works, sometimes medications help and other times they change they way they feed their dogs all together and go to PMR or BARF.

I hope you can get your boy back on track and itch free.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

josif said:


> I have a great Idea for this problem,
> there are a famouce medicin which contain "loratadin salt" for seasonal and viral alergics.
> that is non sedative, and cordic safe to mix this tablet in sugar and milk daily for three days,
> this tablet performe its action with in 25minuts..............


I wouldn't feed sugar or milk, as dogs are generally lactose intolerant. In fact, the OP's dog is allergic to milk.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> Earthborn Holistics Great Plains Feast
> Earthborn Holistics Meadow Feast
> Innova Prime - all formulas
> Nutrisource - all formulas
> ...


I agree with the Earthborn (Great Plains Feast and Meadow Feast only; the other 2 varieties have potato) and Innova Prime kibbles mentioned, and I like them both, but Nutrisource has brewer's yeast. This was mentioned as an allergen by the OP. Earthborn is a little more budget friendly - I feed it to two of my dogs, for this reason. Evo Herring and Salmon also fits your needs, but it's rather expensive. I feed it to my allergy dog, but she's little and doesn't eat much.


----------

